
Ask HN: Why dont more laptops have sim card slots? - LostWanderer
As mobile devices get smaller and smaller,This question always plauged me that why didnt laptops have simcard slots
======
onion2k
The overwhelming majority of laptop users only use their computers in places
that have wifi, so a mobile data connection isn't something they'd be willing
to pay for. Plus, for those who do want to use their computer in more remote
places, tethering to a phone is a perfectly acceptable solution.

In other words, too few people want one to make it worthwhile making them.

------
CyberFonic
Whilst tethering is an option it would be more convenient for the laptop to
have its own HSDPA connection. My phone uses up more battery power when I have
the hotspot function activated, so I generally don't have it turned on. As for
WiFi, when you are on the move, having to connect to different WiFi networks
becomes a chore.

When using my iPad I really do like that fact that it automatically connects
to the 4G network without me having to do anything. So I would buy a laptop
with a SIM as long as it runs OS/X or Linux.

